# Whippleshield Books on Kindle



## iansales (Apr 29, 2012)

*Adrift on the Sea of Rains* by Ian Sales is now available on Kindle - see here.

Copies are still available in paperback and signed numbered limited edition hardback at £3.99 and £5.99 respectively. Send me a message if you'd like to buy a copy. The Whippleshield Books website is still in development, but should be live soon.


----------



## Gary Compton (Apr 29, 2012)

Just ordered my copy of Ian's book. Looking forward to it


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 29, 2012)

You should, Gary: I really enjoyed reading the story. (I won't say more; I don't want to spoil it for you.)


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 30, 2012)

And I'm not alone in liking Ian's tale. Here's what the author, Lavie Tidhar, says about it:



> Having read it, I really can’t rave about this novella enough. It is 1950s science fiction as could only be written by someone in the 21st century, a knowing, smart, ambitious story where hardly a word is out of place. I came to it ready to mock, and came away with admiration instead. This is probably the best piece of science fiction I’ve read so far this year, and would be a more than worthy nominee for a BSFA Award next year. I urge you to read it.


 

I haven't posted the link: most of the review is somewhat spoilerish and _Adrift on the Sea of Rains_ is best read before seeing any of these spoilers.


----------



## Gary Compton (Apr 30, 2012)

Can't wait Ursa. 

I've sent Ian some gold doubloons and once he's weighed them in, he'll send the book to me.


----------



## iansales (Jul 18, 2012)

The positive reviews for *Adrift on the Sea of Rains* are mounting up:

The British Fantasy Society http://www.britishfantasysociety.co.uk/reviews/adrift-on-the-sea-of-rains-by-i-sales-ebook-review/
SF Signal http://www.sfsignal.com/archives/2012/07/book-review-adrift-on-the-sea-of-rains-by-ian-sales/
Alt Hist http://althistfiction.com/free-stor...view-adrift-on-the-sea-of-rains-by-ian-sales/
Global Junkie http://www.globaljunkie.net/2012/07/14/adrift-on-sea-of-rains-book-review/
The Automatic Cat http://hutchinsondave.tumblr.com/post/24226213062/adrift-on-the-sea-of-rains
Paper Knife http://paperknife.maureenkincaidspeller.com/2012/06/adrift-on-sea-of-rains-ian-sales.html

Paperback, hardback and ebook copies are still available at http://shop.whippleshieldbooks.com/, or you can buy it from Amazon for Kindle.

And here's a little info about the next book of the Apollo Quartet: http://whippleshieldbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/04/apollo-quartet-book-2/


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 18, 2012)

iansales said:


> And here's a little info about the next book of the Apollo Quartet: http://whippleshieldbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/04/apollo-quartet-book-2/


Sounds good, Ian.


----------



## iansales (Jul 18, 2012)

It'll be interesting seeing the response to it - the pressure is certainly on, given how good the reception to *Adrift on the Sea of Rains* has been


----------

